# Answers about Salvations Reach and future of Gaunt Ghosts!



## Anakwanar

Guys to anyone who read Salvations Reach - questions! yOUR OPINION PLEASE!

The book is very good but i (and 20 my friends) dont understood 7 points in Salvations Reach:

1) Why Tormaggedon doesnt kill the Armaduke - explain of Silver Guard is bullshit - the battleship doesnt even need to stop to put 1-2 volleys to annihilate a frigate - its fething battleship! And its Demon ship - its not controlled by some lunatics - its a very badass demon himself (fething battleship). So explanation about Mabbon on board is bullshit too! And why writers love demonships - its bullshit! Fleet action - its imperial crew vs archenemy crew - their choices - their work - not some necron ligthning flying from demonship! Hope in Imperial Navy book Dan make it right!

2) Again this Tormaggedon watch and listen all Imperial attack on fortress when it could simply come side by side to Armaduke and blast it to atoms stranding the Ghosts? And after the Ghosts run it began to pursue? Where is the chaos fleet that always must protected this fort? Dan contraverse himself. If you remember his background for Sabbat Worlds - all planets even the minor ones have 1-2 archenemy warships present - even for the transport from planet missions - and the mighty fortress doesnt need one?

3) Next - attack by Space marines! Dan sometimes make a death looks cool - but sometimes it become really hard superhuman bullshit to accept! 
9 Ghosts singlehandedly slew 5 Chaos Space marine (and yes for that crap i never forgive Dan in Traitor general) in the 8 book and here in the 13-th 3 Loyalist Space marine without hard inguries destroy half the base, kills dozens of Sons and 300 of loxatl? And all survived? Abnett sometimes spare the wrong persons!

4) What an idiot Anarch would be to believe that story about Blood Pact attacking his Sons - when they have ghosts bodies and video footage from camera identifying attackers as imperials? And the ghosts doesnt even have the scars to convince that they are Blood Pact? And Sons saw 3 LOYALIST CHAPTER SPACE MARINES SLEWING THROUGH THEIR BASE!

5) Really iam in total loss now about Mabbon Etogaur - the Blood Pact want him dead, The Sons of Sek want him dead, Demon Ship spared him, he working with imperials but smiling the evil smile in the end! Is he working for Quick the Eyeless or for tyranids?????
And you remember that except Gaur and Anakwanar also Quick the Eyeless is alive - and he have great support after his colossal victory at Parthenope! Third power? Or maybe Mabbon - the first genestealer patriarch hybrid and trying to annihilate imperium and chaos forces in the region?

Next GG book must answer a big-big bunch of questions!


----------



## Angel of Blood

I would be more inclined to help answer these if you didn't sound like such a petulant child with a chip on his shoulder against Abnett and/or the book. But then i guess you'll think that's, hmm let me guess......bullshit? You seem to like that word alot.


----------



## Anakwanar

*To Angel*

You miseunderstood! I love Dan abnett and his work! 
But Gaunts Ghosts serie become very distante from the w40k fluff!

And i would love to her your thought!


----------



## Anakwanar

*to angel 2*

In the case of w40k void battles and SM casualties the best books are Dark Creed and Cadian Blood (in this guardsmen kill CSM but to what cost - 10 to 1 exchange)! So a base full with 3000-4000 of Sons could and should kill 3 SM even with 1000 to 3 rate!

And i say again i love Dan Abnetts books - i think they all brilliant, but even Dan have a more real peace of writing on this themes - just watch Sabbat Martyr - nice void battle (with only minor flaws - like Lightning and Locusts in space instead of Furies Starhawks and Deathwings)
And yes i play BFG a lot - and even with Daemon ships - they dont shoot necron lightning and destroyers - even Infidels doesnt shoot 3 dozens of shipkiller missiles! It shoots from 2 to 4 torpedoes in 15-30 minutes cycle!
The most correct book to the fluff in Abnett acount was Double Eagle!
And i love the man - dont hate! I and my friends just want to read books more W40K and not with w40k elements in it! Thats all we want! We buy the books because it w40k - if i want daemon ships or undying heroes i could read Weber or Barker or King or Tolkien!


----------



## AK74Bob

Yeah the chaos ships shooting a lightning bolt that 1 hit KO's everything was stupid. I didn't like that it took over 200 pages out of 300 to get to the actual mission. Overall I did enjoy the book.


----------



## Connor MacLeod

Its a war that has gone on for years. Tactics and doctrine will change with that in some ways, especially at the larger scale (space battles and the like). Plus it always depends on the resources you have - spreading out 1-2 ships per planet may be good for some cases (Deterring raiders or pirates) but it only prevents you from also massing to stop a major invasion force (one reason why the Imperium doesn't do this - it simply does not have enough warp capable ships to garrison every planet.)

As far as the Tormageddon Monstrum Rex and its bizarre behaviour - its a daemon (ship), and its supposed to act bizarrely and in ways we don't understand. How or why we don't know - for all we know it will play a role in the next book or somethign, or maybe it just got distracted by a shiny object. 

And the whole "shooting lightning at enemy ships" thing is pretty trivial to argue about when we are talking about Chaos, a faction that does all manner of weird shit inside the Eye of Terror for whatever bizarre reasons (Daemon enhanced nukes, reshaping stars, shooting daemons out of guns, etc.) I can think of plenty of weirder stuff than "starship shooting lightning which is probably a warp based attack anyhow."


----------



## Turalyon

Anakwanar said:


> Guys to anyone who read Salvations Reach - questions! yOUR OPINION PLEASE!
> 
> The book is very good but i (and 20 my friends) dont understood 7 points in Salvations Reach:
> 
> 1) Why Tormaggedon doesnt kill the Armaduke - explain of Silver Guard is bullshit - the battleship doesnt even need to stop to put 1-2 volleys to annihilate a frigate - its fething battleship! And its Demon ship - its not controlled by some lunatics - its a very badass demon himself (fething battleship). So explanation about Mabbon on board is bullshit too! And why writers love demonships - its bullshit! Fleet action - its imperial crew vs archenemy crew - their choices - their work - not some necron ligthning flying from demonship! Hope in Imperial Navy book Dan make it right!


I somewhat agree. A demonship that is "crewed" by a single demon should be rare but to have 4 working in concert seems very strange. Everytime you read about chaos fleets, they have demons bound to the ships to lower crew requirements but still have a normal crew.



> 2) Again this Tormaggedon watch and listen all Imperial attack on fortress when it could simply come side by side to Armaduke and blast it to atoms stranding the Ghosts? And after the Ghosts run it began to pursue? Where is the chaos fleet that always must protected this fort? Dan contraverse himself. If you remember his background for Sabbat Worlds - all planets even the minor ones have 1-2 archenemy warships present - even for the transport from planet missions - and the mighty fortress doesnt need one?


This one puzzled me too. Granted, it's a demon so its agenda doesn't necessarily be clear. But remember that this is supposed to be a top secret facility so stationing a small fleet there would draw too much attention to it.

Also, I don't believe the Chaos forces have 1-2 warships present at each planet. First, I don't think they have enough ships for that and second, splitting up your naval assets like that would make them vulnerable to be picked apart one after the other by Imperial fleets. 



> 3) Next - attack by Space marines! Dan sometimes make a death looks cool - but sometimes it become really hard superhuman bullshit to accept!
> 9 Ghosts singlehandedly slew 5 Chaos Space marine (and yes for that crap i never forgive Dan in Traitor general) in the 8 book and here in the 13-th 3 Loyalist Space marine without hard inguries destroy half the base, kills dozens of Sons and 300 of loxatl? And all survived? Abnett sometimes spare the wrong persons!


Well, most of the loxatl were killed by the pilot servitor that rammed the shuttle into the roof. And they did wear boarding armor (which could mean something with with added frontal protection like terminator armor)



> 4) What an idiot Anarch would be to believe that story about Blood Pact attacking his Sons - when they have ghosts bodies and video footage from camera identifying attackers as imperials? And the ghosts doesnt even have the scars to convince that they are Blood Pact? And Sons saw 3 LOYALIST CHAPTER SPACE MARINES SLEWING THROUGH THEIR BASE!


Again, that was one thing that puzzled me extremely. Even if they burned all their own corpses (which is highly unlikely), the video footage shows enemy troopers without rebreather masks (these could have explained the lack of the iron grotesks that the Blood Pact soldiers wear). And the Space Marines had their chapter colors showing, so the survivors would have no problem identifying them as imperial.



> 5) Really iam in total loss now about Mabbon Etogaur - the Blood Pact want him dead, The Sons of Sek want him dead, Demon Ship spared him, he working with imperials but smiling the evil smile in the end! Is he working for Quick the Eyeless or for tyranids?????
> And you remember that except Gaur and Anakwanar also Quick the Eyeless is alive - and he have great support after his colossal victory at Parthenope! Third power? Or maybe Mabbon - the first genestealer patriarch hybrid and trying to annihilate imperium and chaos forces in the region?


Well, we'll have to see where it goes from here with Mabbon. I don't believe in tyranid involvement because the first encounter with them was in 745.M41 in the Eastern Fringe, while the Sabbat Crusade startet 754.M41 and is far away from the tyranid front.

And I also doubt Qux of the Eyeless. Apart from his victory in 767.M41 there hasn't been much heard about him.



> The book is very good but i (and 20 my friends) dont understood 7 points in Salvations Reach


Where is point 6 and 7? You listed only 5 


After reading Salvation's Reach, I'm wondering where the Tanith First And Only will go from there. The only native Tanith with any fame (so to speak) that you have in the books are Rawne, Mkoll, Bonin, Brostin and Meryn (a few other names pop up once in a while but those a few and far between) the rest is Verghast and Belladon. And going by numbers of soldiers alone, it seems the Tanith are the minority in the unit.


----------



## Anakwanar

*To Turalyon*

My mistake - i forget to write another 2 points,
6) Right now after Salvation Reach its very cloudy for whom the Sircles clons works. Their master was killed in Blood Pact and most of them too. Where this one dig himself up? 
7) Is this the enuncia book again? The books which they get from the Reach, in which Mabbon was so interested in - are they about the enuncia? But what does the Khorne followers want to do with this? 
Thank you for you previous and future answers


----------



## Turalyon

Anakwanar said:


> My mistake - i forget to write another 2 points,
> 6) Right now after Salvation Reach its very cloudy for whom the Sircles clons works. Their master was killed in Blood Pact and most of them too. Where this one dig himself up?


Well, the clone said (or thought) that he worked for Rime and Rime worked for the Anarch, so the clone works for the Anarch directly.



> 7) Is this the enuncia book again? The books which they get from the Reach, in which Mabbon was so interested in - are they about the enuncia? But what does the Khorne followers want to do with this?
> Thank you for you previous and future answers


Doesn't have to be Enuncia. It could be a long forgotten Xenos language (Necrontyr maybe) or something else. And since Enuncia is a language that can create and destroy, Khorne followers would be interested in them because of the destructive qualities.

But remember, in Ravenor Zygmunt Molotch recreated Enuncia by using tainted cogitators and random data. It's not even clear, if books in Enuncia exist


----------



## Anakwanar

*to Turalyon*

I remember they found ancient tablets not books! Its like saruthi from Eisenhorn all over again! 
I mean Sircles must report to someone - but Rime is killed! How do they know what to do? And do you really believe that Khornate followers need words - they barely speak - they always chanting the same "Blood for the Blood good' =) And they despise psykers, and enuncia plot its for the mind gifted and psykers stuff!
And i think this hole Meryn plot was not a good one. He was still a decent Tanith at His last command and Armour of Contempt


----------



## Turalyon

Anakwanar said:


> And i think this hole Meryn plot was not a good one. He was still a decent Tanith at His last command and Armour of Contempt


Yeah but remember that he became very bitter, when his company command was more or less ursurüed by Rawne after he came back.

And that bitterness seems to have grown, who knows what else happened in that downtime on Balhaut


----------

